# Filet Messer schärfen



## jepi1 (28. Juli 2008)

Hallo allle zusammen, wie tut Ihr eure Filetmesser schärfen ?? Habt Ihr da bestimmte Tips oder Tricks auf Lager ???


----------



## Ossipeter (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Gibt viele Tricks:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=de&q=Messer+schärfen&btnG=Google-Suche&meta=cr=countryDE


----------



## goeddoek (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Mit 'nem Lansky Schärfset, das seit ca. 17 Jahren #6 dafür sorgt, dass in meinem Umkreis keine stumpfen Messer mehr existieren 

Im Ernst - das ist wirklich 'ne lohnende Investion, da man immer einen gleichbleibenden Schleifwinkel hat #6


----------



## Brassenwürger (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ich benutze zum schärfen meiner Marttinii-, Normark- und Helle - Messer ausschließlich einen guten Wetzstahl.  Man muss damit aber auch umgehen können. Von solchen Sachen wie dem Schärf - Hai oder ähnlichem halte ich nix, da macht man sich nur die Klinge mit kaputt und hat irgendwann ein Sägemesser....:c


----------



## Steffen90 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich benutze zum schärfen meiner Marttinii-, Normark- und Helle - Messer ausschließlich einen guten Wetzstahl. Man muss damit aber auch umgehen können. Von solchen Sachen wie dem Schärf - Hai oder ähnlichem halte ich nix, da macht man sich nur die Klinge mit kaputt und hat irgendwann ein Sägemesser....:c


 genau!
aber vorher die macken bitte mit einem bandschleifer rausschleifen, einen ordendlichen schliff reinbringen und auf einer filzscheibe abziehen..... 
dann mit dem wetzstahl abziehen!
wird dann scharf wie ein rasiermesser.... alles andere ist murks, wenn macken im messer sind oder der schliff einfach abgearbeitet ist, und das messer stumpf ist.


----------



## peterws (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Wie man an den paar wenigen Postings ja schon sieht hat da wohl jeder die einzig richtige Methode im Repertoir.

Ich verwende einene Wasserabziehstein mit 1000er und 6000er Körnung.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



> aber vorher die macken bitte mit einem bandschleifer rausschleifen,


Sehr gefährlich für Laien!
Ruckzuck ist der Stahl zu heiß, wird dann zu weich und hält keine Schärfe mehr...


----------



## Franky (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Für den Zwischendurch"schliff" benutze ich einen Wetzstahl von Dick (Dickoron), um die Klinge wieder zu "entgraten". Ein bis zwei mal im Jahr kommt dann das Lanksy zum Einsatz.


----------



## Raubfisch Angler (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Eindeutig das Lansky-Set.

Danach ist jedes gute Messer wieder wie eine Rasierklinge.


----------



## Bondex (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

ich habe meine messer einmal grundgeschliffen. Wenn man vorsichtig ist und etwas Gefühl hat schaft man das mit 120er Schleifscheibe und Winkelschleifer. Anschließen kann ich Messer immer wieder mit 400er Schleifband abziehen (ähnlich wie der Lederriemen beim Friseur) Der Vorteil: Ich kann das überall machen, auch am Wasser und habe immer richtig scharfe Messer griffbereit. So mache ich das seit Jahren und jeder ist von meinem superscharfen Messern bisher erstaunt und begeistert gewesen. Kostenpunkt für das Schleifgeräte: Nichtmal 1 Euro und hält fast 1 Jahr


----------



## goeddoek (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Moin Bondex |wavey:

Na, das ist ja auch mal 'ne interessante Variante. Kannst Du dazu etwas mehr erzählen ? Ziehst Du die Messer - ebenso wie ein Rasiermesser zur Spitze ab. Hab ich das richtig gelesen?


----------



## b.richi (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> genau!
> aber vorher die macken bitte mit einem bandschleifer rausschleifen, einen ordendlichen schliff reinbringen und auf einer filzscheibe abziehen.....
> dann mit dem wetzstahl abziehen!
> wird dann scharf wie ein rasiermesser.... alles andere ist murks, wenn macken im messer sind oder der schliff einfach abgearbeitet ist, und das messer stumpf ist.


 

#6ganau so!
das ist die beste methode! 
:vik:
VG:  
b.richi


----------



## Ulli3D (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Was nutzt die beste Methode, wenn der Stahl nicht schnitthaltig ist. Guten Stahl erkennt man daran, dass man recht lange braucht, um ihn zu schärfen und er dann auch lange scharf bleibt.

Ich bin da auch recht variabel, vom Arkansas Ölstein über belgischen Brocken bis hin zum Lansky kommt so ziemlich alles zum Einsatz, was scharf macht.

Sehr gut sind übrigens auch Keramikrundstäbe, die in einem Festen Winkel in einer Bodenplatte eingesteckt werden. Man muss nur noch in einer geraden schneidenden Bewegung an den Stäben entlangstreifen undund hat nach 10 bis 15 "Schnitten" an jeder Seite ein fürchterlich scharfes Messer.


----------



## Radon (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Also, wer es nicht 100%ig kann, sollte meiner Meinung nach tunlichst die Finger von Hitzeerzeugenden maschinellen Schleifmethoden lassen.
Lanski Set ist gut, aber eher was für kürzere Messer. Bei langen Filetiermessern wird das Schleifen damit aufwändig. Ist aber eine sehr sichere Methode.
Ich persönlich schleife alle meine Messer mit Wassersteinen diverser Körnung (je verhunzter die Klinge umso gröber der erste Stein). Die Finale Schärfe bekommt das Messer dann per Stahl.
Hier: http://www.messer-machen.de/messer.htm
gibt es eine sehr gute Ausführung zum Thema Schärfen.

Gruss
Radon


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



> Also, wer es nicht 100%ig kann, sollte meiner Meinung nach tunlichst die Finger von Hitzeerzeugenden maschinellen Schleifmethoden lassen.


Sag ich doch!
Und vor allem keinem Metzger oder Koch geben!
;-)))


----------



## Wollebre (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

nachdem ich viel Geld in die diversen Schleifgeräte investiert habe, bin ich bei einem Geräte von der finnischen Firma FIKARS hängen geblieben. Das Messer wird über einen v-förmigen Hartstein, der rollend gelagert ist, mehrfach ohne Druck durchgezogen. Preis ca. € 15,00 im Haushaltswarenhandel oder auch in Supermärkte.
Noch besser aber auch teurer (ca.€ 28,00) ist das Taschengerät Vulkanos Pocket von der Firma Böker. Informationen auf der Website: http://www.boker.de/


----------



## Manuel (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sehr gefährlich für Laien!
> Ruckzuck ist der Stahl zu heiß, wird dann zu weich und hält keine Schärfe mehr...



Tja die sogennannte "Rückhärtung".Das AUS für das Messer:c:c:c


----------



## Steffen90 (29. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

ja schleifen mit einem bandschleifer will gelernt sein...
man kann auch nett beim metzger fragen ob er das messer gegen ein kleines endgeld schleift..... der schliff hält wenigstens! 
ich bin fleischerazubi und daher klappt das mit dem schleifen klasse! jede woche drei messer.....


----------



## da Poser (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Es wurde ja schon angesprochen, dass elektronische Schleifer nicht unbedingt das Gelbe vom Ei sind.
Problem ist das durch die Reibung die Klinge und insbesondere die  bei scharfen Messern extrem dünne Schneide sehr heiss werden kann.
Weil Stahl unter normalen Bedingungen nicht brennbar ist (es gibt durchaus Metallbrand), glauben viele das er unempfindlich gegen Hitze ist.
*Dem ist nicht so!*

Baustahl für Eisenträger hat zum Beispiel bei rund 600° nur noch die Hälfte der Festigkeit wie bei Zimmertemperatur.

Aber auch permanente Schäden können auftreten, gerade hochlegierte Stähle können da ganz empfindlich sein.
Es gibt Stähle die bei nur ca. 200° angelassen werden. Eine Messerklinge aus solchem Material kann man durch kurzzeitiges Erhitzen in einer Kerzenflamme ruinieren (ist mir mal als 7jähriger beim rumspielen passiert|rolleyes).
Gerade pulvermetallurgisch hergestellte Stähle reagieren da ganz allergisch.

Die Methoden "Flex" oder "Bandschleifer" sind also mit äußerster Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Professionelle Schleifgeräte gibt es zwar (z. B. von Tormek) die sind aber verdammt teuer und für den normalen Hausgebrauch unsinnig.


Es gibt dafür meiner Meinung nach nur 2 wirklich empfehlenswerte Schärfsets.

Das eine ist das vielgepriesene Lansky, welches idiotensicher zu handhaben aber Schwächen bei sehr langen Messern hat.

Das zweite ist der Triangle Sharpmaker von Spyderco, bei dem etwas mehr Fingerspitzengefühl als beim Lansky gebraucht wird.
Dafür spielt die Messerlänge keine Rolle und es lassen sich sogar Wellenschliffe schleifen.   ca. 75€ bei wolfster.de


Ansonsten sind die klassischen Schleifsteine sehr zu empfehlen, wenn man ein Messer superscharf bekommen möchte.
Ich bevorzuge Wasserschleifsteine vor Ölschleifsteinen, weil man die auch draussen gut nutzen kann.
Gut sind der belgische Brocken oder künstliche japanische Schleifsteine. Gute Erfahrung habe ich mit einem King Combi Stein in 6000/ 1000 Körnung gemacht. Die 1000er Seite reicht für solide Gebrauchsschärfen, die 6000er für Rasiermesserschärfe. Gibt es bei dick.biz in verschieden Grössen.

Europäische Messertypen kann man auch sehr gut mit einem Wetzstahl behandeln, Topmarken sind der Dick Dickoron oder der Isler Topcut (beide so bei 70/ 80€).


Für unterwegs gibt es unzählige mehr oder weniger provisorische Schärfwerkzeuge im Taschenformat.
Sie eignen sich zwar um eine gerade annehmbare Gebrauchsschärfe zu erzeugen, sind aber häufig "pfrimelig".

Problem ist auch das manche Systeme nur ganz bestimmte Schleifwinkel erzeugen, wenn die dann nicht mit dem Grundschlief übereinstimmen ist das Ergebnis bestensfalls "unrund".
Es macht zum Beispiel kaum Sinn seine Messer zuhause mit Wassersteinen in flachem Winkel superscharf zu machen und dann unterwegs mit Taschenschärfern zu arbeiten die ganze andere Winkel erzeugen.

Eine preiswerte Alternative für unterwegs, ist sich hochwertiges Schleifpapier auf ein handliches Brettchen zu kleben.

mfg
da Poser


----------



## goeddoek (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Steffen90 schrieb:


> ja schleifen mit einem bandschleifer will gelernt sein...
> man kann auch nett beim metzger fragen ob er das messer gegen ein kleines endgeld schleift..... der schliff hält wenigstens!
> ich bin fleischerazubi und daher klappt das mit dem schleifen klasse! jede woche drei messer.....



Moin Steffen #h

Dann hoffe ich, das Derjenige an einen Metzger gerät, der Ahnung hat. Mit hat mal einer mein Messer am Bandschleifer versaut. Ausgeglüht und zur Spitze geschliffen


----------



## jepi1 (30. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



ankaro schrieb:


> Also die Produkte von Lansky haben eigentlich keine Schwächen da man bei einem langen Filettiermesser einfach zwei halteklemmen anschrauben kann und so mühelos das Messer umspannt und auf der gesamten Länge die Klinge gleichmäßig schärfen kann.





Was könntest Du mir da von Lansky empfehlen und was soll es inkl. Versand kosten ???


----------



## Steffen90 (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Moin Steffen #h
> 
> Dann hoffe ich, das Derjenige an einen Metzger gerät, der Ahnung hat. Mit hat mal einer mein Messer am Bandschleifer versaut. Ausgeglüht und zur Spitze geschliffen


stimmt. das kenn ich.... wenn ich bei manchen so die messer seh..... aber es gibt bandschleifer, die das band mit wasser kühlen, so dass das messer nicht heiß wird.
und das mit dem schliff..... da sollte man schon sehr genau sagen wie man es haben möchte!

aber meiner meinung nach ist das nach wie vor die beste methode!


----------



## Crazyegg (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



peterws schrieb:


> Ich verwende einene Wasserabziehstein mit 1000er und 6000er Körnung.



Dito.
Habe allerdings noch 80er, 200er, 400er, 800er, 3000er und 8000er  jap. Wasserschleifsteine.

10.000er kommt auch noch ^^
aber ist dann schon reiner fanatismus.

1000er, 3000er bzw. 6000er kombostein reicht vollkommen.

die grobkörnigen habe ich zum ausbessern von ausbrüchen etc.


Hab mir die Steine aber zuerst angeschafft um meine jap. Kochmesser zu schleifen.
Verwende die jetzt aber für alles


----------



## N_S Dakota (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Also nichts geht über einen ordentlich ( über Nacht ) 
gewässerten Schleifstein. 

http://www.kochmesser.de/video-anleitung-messer-schleifen.html

Der Link beinhaltet ein absolut erstklassiges Lehrvideo 
zum Thema Messer schleifen. 

Zwei Dinge bleiben wohl noch zu sagen. 

1. In dem Video liegen die Schleifsteine in einer 
    rutschfesten Gummiform. Man kann aber genau so gut
    ein mehrfach gefaltetes Küchentuch nehmen.

2. Die ersten Versuche sollten allerdings mit alten 
    Messern aus Mutters Küche stattfinden..

Meine Fr. Mutter hatte sich riesig über die frisch geschärften
Messer gefreut. Mittlerweile frag sie mich regelmäßig alle paar 
Wochen, ob ich nicht die Mühe auf mich nehmen wollte Ihre 
Küchenmesser wieder mal zu schärfen :vik: 


Ich persönlich bin absolut überzeugter Schleifstein-User #6


----------



## Sylverpasi (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Mit 'nem Lansky Schärfset, das seit ca. 17 Jahren #6 dafür sorgt, dass in meinem Umkreis keine stumpfen Messer mehr existieren
> 
> Im Ernst - das ist wirklich 'ne lohnende Investion, da man immer einen gleichbleibenden Schleifwinkel hat #6



Welches Set ist da gemeint? Es gibt verschiedene Set´s... Hast Du evtl. einen Link für mich/uns??? :vik:


----------



## ankaro (31. Juli 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Wir persönlich haben auch ein Lansky und damit haben wir auch das beste erfahrungen gemacht,
wir haben viel herum experimentiert und das lansky ist echt das beste auch eine amerikanische firmA SAGT DAS also sowas wie stiftung warentest in amerika
mann kann es sehr oft verwenden ohne das die qualität des schleifens nachlässt
braucht kein messer öfter als einmal in 2 jahren bei normaler nutzung schleifen.
und ihr habt ja auch schon gehört das man es in 17 jahren immer noch verwenden kann 
und es spitze klappt.


----------



## Bondex (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@goeddoek
das mit dem Schleifband ist sehr einfach. Ich halte es mit dem Fuß am Boden fest und lege die andere Seite über mein Knie. Dann ZIEHE ich das messer von unten nach oben und zwar nur ziehen, nicht schieben. Also immer nur in eine Richtung vom Schlif weg. Das Messer wird garantiert sauscharf ohne auszuglühen oder so. Prinzipiell ist das genau wie in der industrie wo die Messer mit Bandschleifern geschliffen werden nur das dies etwas länger dauert und ein wenig Übung erfordert. Der Winkel muß sehr flach sein. Man kann das Messer einfach flach an das sehr stark gespannte Faserschleifband halten, dann stimmt´s schon. Nur den langen Grundschliff mache ich nur einmal mit dem Winkelschleifer. Danach zum Nachschärfen nur noch das Band


----------



## peterws (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



N_S Dakota schrieb:


> Also nichts geht über einen ordentlich ( über Nacht )
> gewässerten Schleifstein.
> 
> [...]
> ...



100% Zustimmung


----------



## goeddoek (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Sylverpasi schrieb:


> Welches Set ist da gemeint? Es gibt verschiedene Set´s... Hast Du evtl. einen Link für mich/uns??? :vik:




Moin Pasi #h

Hab gerade mal gegoogelt. Ich wusste gar nicht, dass es mittlerweile eine so große Auswahl gibt |bigeyes|supergri

Meins sieht so aus, wie hier > http://cgi.ebay.de/Lansky-Deluxe-Sc...ryZ16042QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
abgebildet.

Zu den Nassteinen und belgischen Brocken - die sind wirklich klasse. Einem Anfänger würde ich aber immer etwas empfehlen, wo er einen gleichbleibenden Winkel einhalten kann.

@ Bondex

Vielen Dank für die Info - werd ich mal testen :m


----------



## Nordlichtangler (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



goeddoek schrieb:


> Dann hoffe ich, das Derjenige an einen Metzger gerät, der Ahnung hat.


Gibt aber welche, die haben Ahnung und das drauf. "Mein" Schlachter - ehemaliger Großschlachthofprofi, der mir die Schafe geschlachtet hat, und dem ich dabei assistierte und auch über die Schulter geschaut habe, nimmt zum Nachschärfen während der Arbeit nur einen guten Wetzstahl, so schnell das er unsichtbar wird, und öfter, alle 10min.
Das sind die schärfsten Messer, die ich je sah, jahrelang in Form geschliffen und gehalten. Man bekommt damit ein ganzes großes Säugetier in kurzer Zeit auseinander, nur einmal muß man am Brustbein sägen.
Ich kann jetzt auch richtig gut "zerstückeln". 
Fische sind in der Beziehung viel einfacher zu bearbeiten und stumpfen nicht so schnell das Messer, aber so richtig suascharf arbeitet sich am einfachsten.

Zwischen Grundschliff, Erstschliff oder Reparaturschliff (am Besten immer mit Wasserkühlung) und dem Nachschleifen im Einsatz ist schon ein himmelweiter Unterschied.


----------



## Andy-583 (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Hi,

wir benutzen auf der Arbeit in einer Geflügel Großschlachterei diese gelben Schleifer, die sind super leicht anzuwenden und das Messer ist sofort sauscharf. Aber der Preis von ~80€ hat mich bis jetzt abgeschreckt, den Privat zuzulegen. #d

Zuhause benutze ich so ein rotes Teil, dass bei meinem Rapala Filitiermesser dabei war, das geht auch solange das Messer nicht total stumpf ist! #6








Gruß


----------



## N_S Dakota (1. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Und nicht zu vergessen das ein ordentlich, auf einem 
gewässertem Schleifstein geschliffenes Messer auch 
nach einem 3 Wochen Dauereinsatz immer noch Top ist ! |bigeyes


----------



## Bondex (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

...dann sag mal bescheid wenn es bei Dir auch so gut geklappt hat. Entscheidend ist die Technik und der Stahl des Messers. Ein flacher Grundschliff ist auf jeden Fall nötig sonst schleifst Dich mit dem feinen Schleifband tot


----------



## Fishaholic (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Der Robert hatte beim Bayrischen Pikergießen einen zwar riesigen, aber genialen Schärfer dabei! Der funktionierte im Prinzip wie Dein gelber.


----------



## Fishaholic (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Weiß jemand wie man ruinierte Ceramic Messer wieder scharf bekommt?


----------



## Steffen90 (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man ruinierte Ceramic Messer wieder scharf bekommt?


 garnicht........... soweit ich weis


----------



## Ulli3D (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Versuch es über den Schärfservice des Herstellers, kostet zwischen 10 und 20 Euro für's Schärfen.


----------



## Fishaholic (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Das Ding ist direkt aus Japan, keine Ahnung wer sowas vertreibt...

Ich find meine Red Arc übrigens .....|rolleyes


----------



## j.Breithardt (4. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Fishaholic schrieb:


> Weiß jemand wie man ruinierte Ceramic Messer wieder scharf bekommt?


 

Frag mal bei der Fa.Böker in Solingen nach.Die vertreiben 
Ceramic-Messer und bieten auch einen Schleifservice an.

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## gründler (5. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ich kann euch net sagen wie ihr da ran kommt,aber ich habe einen Abziehstab der Magnesium und noch irgend ein Kramm beschichtet ist,3 mal rüber gezogen =Rasierklinge.
Danach hat man feinen Staub aufn Messer und scharf ist noch Harmlos ausgedrückt kostete 30€ aber ist er wert.
Habe ich von ner Messe gekauft,Schweden soweit ich weiß kommt der Hersteller her,habe leider keine Verpackung mehr,aber das Ding ist Goldwert.
lg


----------



## Fishaholic (11. August 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Alles klar! Danke! Da werde ich es mal probieren....


----------



## Franky (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Servus...
Ich habe mir ein "neues" Schleifset aus den USA zugelegt. Das Ding kommt von Firma "Smith" (nicht Smith & Wesson) und hat 2 Diamantschleifsteine mit unterschiedlichen Körnungen (grob / fein). Da ich mein Lanksy (mit Korund- und Keramiksteinen) mit Küchenmessern "geschrotet" habe, brauchte ich etwas härteres. Für US$ 40 lag es dann bei Dick's Sporting Goods herum:
http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/p4896174dt.jpg

Damit habe ich dann mein gutes altes Helle Steinbit, das inzwischen mit dem Wetzstahll nicht mehr scharf zu bekommen war, bearbeitet und bin echt platt. |bigeyes Schneller als mit dem Lansky war es wieder sauscharf - noch 6 mal am Wetzstahl poliert und die ursprünliche Schärfe war wieder hergestellt! Leider habe ich hier bislang nur einen Anbieter bei Amazon finden können, der noch einen zusätzlichen (aber m. E. nach unnötigen) Keramikstein mitliefert (144 €). Dick's liefert leider nicht nach Deutschland...


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (9. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Servus...
> Ich habe mir ein "neues" Schleifset aus den USA zugelegt. Das Ding kommt von Firma "Smith" (nicht Smith & Wesson) und hat 2 Diamantschleifsteine mit unterschiedlichen Körnungen (grob / fein). Da ich mein Lanksy (mit Korund- und Keramiksteinen) mit Küchenmessern "geschrotet" habe, brauchte ich etwas härteres. Für US$ 40 lag es dann bei Dick's Sporting Goods herum:
> http://dsp.imageg.net/graphics/product_images/p4896174dt.jpg
> 
> Damit habe ich dann mein gutes altes Helle Steinbit, das inzwischen mit dem Wetzstahll nicht mehr scharf zu bekommen war, bearbeitet und bin echt platt. |bigeyes Schneller als mit dem Lansky war es wieder sauscharf - noch 6 mal am Wetzstahl poliert und die ursprünliche Schärfe war wieder hergestellt! Leider habe ich hier bislang nur einen Anbieter bei Amazon finden können, der noch einen zusätzlichen (aber m. E. nach unnötigen) Keramikstein mitliefert (144 €). Dick's liefert leider nicht nach Deutschland...



Na dann bring das mal mit beim nächsten mal. |wavey:


----------



## Geraetefetischist (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Davon würd ich abraten:

Diamant ist zum Bearbeiten von Stahl ungeeignet, da er aus reinem Kohlenstoff besteht. Hochwertiger Stahl aber eben auch gerade diesen Stoff beinhaltet.

Beim Bearbeiten mit Diamantsteinen/feilen/Schleifscheiben usw. wird die Oberfläche des Stahls aufgekohlt. (Kohlenstoffatome zugefügt) Dadurch verändern sich die Eigenschaften des Stahls. Und selten zum Guten...

Daher wird in der Technischen Stahlbearbeitung nur in Ausnahmefällen Diamant eingesetzt, normalerweise andere Materialien. Zum schleifen meist Korund bzw. Siliziumcarbid.

Man kriegt Stahl natürlich mit Diamant abgetragen, und das sogar sehr gut, aber wie gesagt, die Stoffeigenschaften ändern sich. Und ich geh nicht davon aus, dass das an der Schneide was positives bewirkt. Die wird zwar scharf, aber die Schärfe wird nicht lange halten. Man muss also ständig nachschärfen.



> Weiß jemand wie man ruinierte Ceramic Messer wieder scharf bekommt?


Dafür wäre Diamant geeignet. Und ne Schleifmaschine kann man da auch nehmen, Schneidkeramik kann man auf über 1000 Grad erhitzen ohne verlust der schnitthaltigkeit.

Just Monsters
Holger


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Na ja,
da kommen ja teilweise schöne Klopse als Ratschläge.
Wer gut beraten sein will, sollte sich einfach mal ins Messerforum begeben. Dann kann er über Schleifen, schärfen und pflegen und die diversen Stahlsorten, Härtegrade pp. stundenlang lesen und bekommt kompetente Ratschläge.
Gruß
Piere


----------



## Franky (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Hei Holger.
Das ist mir so nicht bewusst, dass ich damit meine Klingen kaputtmachen kann. #t Ich habe auch sonst nirgendwo etwas darüber gelesen. Selbst im Messerforum war über die Schädlichkeit von Diamantbesetzten Schleifsteinen nichts zu finden. Im Gegenteil: der Schäff hat ein "neues" (nach Lansky-Art) Schleifsystem aus den USA brandaktuell zum Testen bestellt. http://www.wickededgeusa.com/ Aber man mag sich ja auch dort irren. #c
Ich "beobachte" mal, wie sich das Ding auswirkt. Mein Filetiermesser ist schon recht häufig im Gebrauch  #h


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Wenn ein Messer durch Schärfen mit einem Diamantsplitter beschichteten Schleifstein oder Stab Schaden nimmt, dann einzig und allein deshalb, weil durch möglicherweise zu viel Druck Schneidenausbrüche vorkommen können. Das hat aber nur damit etwas zu tun, weil Diamant eben das härteste ist, was es gibt.
Das passiert dann auch bei eher harten wenig zähen Stählen.
Ein Diamant wird sich bei Kontakt mit Messerstahl in der gebräuchlichen Härte nicht abnutzen. Das Problem ist eher, dass die Diamantsplitter, die auf dem Träger aufgeklebt sind, sich dort lösen und eine Menge Geld in den Sand gesetzt wurde.
Mein Vorschlag ist der Sharpmaker von Spyderco, der einfach Klasse ist. Regelmäßig angewendet verrundet auch die Schleiffase nicht.
Sollte ein Grundschliff mit höherem Abtrag nötig sein, ist ein Siliciumcarbidstein allemal geeignet um die Vorarbeit für den Sharpmakter zu leisten. 
Hinterher werden die Unterarmhaare fliegen.

2 Shimano Ultegra XTA 12000 abzugeben (siehe Flohmarkt)


----------



## rob (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

hey piere!
wo bekommt man so etwas und was kostet es?
lg rob


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@Rob
Sharpmaker z.B. bei Wolfster.de.
Sehr seriöser Kontakt, Preis ist auch ok. Versandkosten null.
Sicarbidstein habe ich bei Scherenkauf. de geordert.
Ist ein Teil mit zwei unterschiedlichen Körnungen und Handgriff.
Gibts auch bei Amazon vom gleichen Versender.
Um Material von einer Klinge abzutragen geht auch ein Sensenstein. Ich selber händele den 'Schleifstein wie eine Feile und nicht aufliegend als Bankstein.
Ist für mich als Grobmotoriker  die bessere Lösung.
(Ein Handwerker hat ja auch die Feile in der Hand und arbeitet damit und nicht mit dem Werkstück).
Wichtig ist, den Stein vorher zu wässern, damit sich die Poren nicht zusetzen.
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Leute, die mit diversen Banksteinen arbeiten sind dann allerdings gegenüber mir in einer höheren Liga. 
Ein Tipp noch:
Nimm einen Edding und bemale die Schleiffase. Dann merkst Du gleich, ober der Schleifwinkel beim Materialabtragen mit dem Sicarstein stimmt.
PS: Sharpmaker von Spydero  liegt zwischen 70 und 90 Euro.


----------



## Piere (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@Rob
Sharpmaker z.B. bei Wolfster.de.
Sehr seriöser Kontakt, Preis ist auch ok. Versandkosten null.
Sicarbidstein habe ich bei Scherenkauf. de geordert.
Ist ein Teil mit zwei unterschiedlichen Körnungen und Handgriff.
Gibts auch bei Amazon vom gleichen Versender.
Um Material von einer Klinge abzutragen geht auch ein Sensenstein. Ich selber händele den 'Schleifstein wie eine Feile und nicht aufliegend als Bankstein.
Ist für mich als Grobmotoriker  die bessere Lösung.
(Ein Handwerker hat ja auch die Feile in der Hand und arbeitet damit und nicht mit dem Werkstück).
Wichtig ist, den Stein vorher zu wässern, damit sich die Poren nicht zusetzen.
Ich bin mit dem Ergebnis zufrieden. Leute, die mit diversen Banksteinen arbeiten sind dann allerdings gegenüber mir in einer höheren Liga. 
Ein Tipp noch:
Nimm einen Edding und bemale die Schleiffase. Dann merkst Du gleich, ober der Schleifwinkel beim Materialabtragen mit dem Sicarstein stimmt.


----------



## Fanne (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Moin Moin 

ich als gelerntermetzger kann zu 100%ger sicherheit sagen das man messer nur wie auf seite 1 beschrieben  mit bandschleifer und ner feinenfilzscheibe + ganz glatten stahl  sehr scharf bekommt!

dannach kommt der feine schleifstein ! von den messerschärfer  was immer so in die werbung kommt kann ich jeden abraten ! wir hatten so nen teil mal bei der arbeit, einfach nur furchbar !  10 x das messer darauf abgezogen und schon ging das theater los , 1stk fleisch geschnitten war das messer stumpf !

der vorteil :

ist das messer mit bandschleifer und filzscheibebearbeitet worden , hat man  sehr lange spass am scharfen messer ! es sei denn man filetiert täglich 50 fische .

der nachteil :

anschaffung  ist nicht die billigste ! 


gruss aus magdeburg




PS : meine eigene erfahrung und meinung was messer schärfen betrifft


----------



## rob (10. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@piere:danke für deinen tipp!
@fanne: moin, die metzger haben es drauf.ich kannte einen der mir mein messer mit dem wetzstein in einer minute so scharf schliff wie ich es noch nie geschafft habe.

ich brauch was deppen sicheres...so was wie franky hat nur halt nicht schädlich für das messer...?

lg rob


----------



## Piere (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Dass Messern nur mit Bandschleifer scharf zu bekommen sind stimmt definitiv nicht.
Hier besteht tatsächlich die Gefahr, dass die sogenannte Anlasstemperatur erreicht wird. Dabei wird der Stahl enthärtet. Er lässt sich zwar schärfen, ist aber nicht schnitthaltig.
Mein Vorvorpoaster hat insoweit recht, dass viele Schärfsysteme nichts taugen.
Der Sharpmaker gehört mit Sicherheit nicht dazu.Hier handelt es sich um zwei verschiedene Schleifsteine (ich glaube Aluminiumoxid und Keramikstein). Das Ergebnis meines Vorvorpoasters ist meiner Meinung nach erreichbar. Wer noch einen draufsetzen will, kann sich noch zwei ultrafeine Stäbe hinzu ordern und noch anschließend auf einem Streichriemen abziehen.
PS: Bei einem "billigen" Metzgermesser hätte ich auch keine Probleme, es mit Bandschleifer zu probieren. Bei einem teuren Messer nie und nimmer.
Stähle sind unterschiedlich gehärtet und angelassen.

Zum Wetzstahl  bleibt festzustellen, dass man damit nicht schleifen kann. Er dient lediglich zum Aufrichten der Schneide.
Das Messer sollte dabei ohne starken Druck geführt werden, weil es bei manchen Stählen sonst Miniausbrüche geben kann.
Bei weicheren Stählen wird das eher nicht passieren.


----------



## Seekater (11. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Die Billigmesser zum filletieren sind meist aus Edeltsahlblechen gestanzt und feingeschliffen.. ich persönlich schleif alles von hand, natürlich hat Pierre recht verschiedene Stahlsorten sind verschieden zu handhaben. Aber die billigen kann man auch
selbst schleiffen.


----------



## andi72 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

jeder wird auf seine art die messer scharf bekommen , was wichtiger is is die definition von schärfe und das benutzen des jeweiligen messers zum schnittgut . beim filetiermesser is das schnittgut ja vor definiert , muß man also nich drüber streiten. gut gezeigt bekommt man das auch auf bissclips.de , vor allem wenn man linkshänder is und man sich die klinge entsprechend umschleifen kann. so bekommt auch ein qualitativ niederes messer ne standhafte schärfe welche zum hausgebrauch (also kein akkordfiletieren  ) völlig ausreichend is.wer wie ich das schleifen am stein gelernt hat (stechbeitel,handhobel) wird sicher keine experimente mir recht teuren messern an el. schleifern riskieren (s.o)
wenn dass messer ein A4 blatt sauber und rissfrei längs ohne kraft durchtrennt sollte es scharf genug sein - es sei denn man hat ne 60° klinge mit top-grat und reißt damit alles kaputt - und bezeichnet das dann als "scharf ":vik:
andi


----------



## Chaot64 (22. November 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Meiner Meinung nach gibts (für jeden der keinen Bandschleifer hat und auch nicht damit umgehen mag) keine bessere Lösung als ein paar Wasserschleifsteine mit verschiedener Körnung (meine hatte ich von http://www.messerspezialist.de/) und dieser, schon mal genannte, Internetseite http://www.messer-machen.de/messer.htm hier wird genau erklärt wie man jedes Messer wieder scharf bekommt. Ich hatte Anfangs noch ein paar Schleifhilfen die man auf den Messerrücken steckt damit immer der gleiche Schleifwinkel eingehalten wird. Mit der Zeit braucht man diese Schleifhilfen nicht mehr. Ich hab Anfangs ausschliesslich Chinesische Kochmesser geschliffen, inzwischen schärfe ich so jedes (kein Wellenschliff) Messer. Wenn man vierteljährlich schleifft braucht man dann für ein langes Filetiermesser maximal 20 Min.


----------



## knutemann (23. November 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



Piere schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag ist der Sharpmaker von Spyderco, der einfach Klasse ist. Regelmäßig angewendet verrundet auch die Schleiffase nicht.



Das Teil habe ich seit 8 Tagen auch für ca. 40€ incl. Versand und Zoll über 1,2,3 Amiland. Die 80€ in good old Germany waren mir nenn bischen zu happig
Das Beste, was ich bislang an Schärfgerät in der Hand hatte. Dabei ist eine super Bedienungsanleitung incl. DVD womit jeder Grobmotoriker seine Messer absolut scharf bekommt#6


----------



## FisherMan66 (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



knutemann schrieb:


> Das Teil habe ich seit 8 Tagen auch für ca. 40€ incl. Versand und Zoll über 1,2,3 Amiland. Die 80€ in good old Germany waren mir nenn bischen zu happig Spyderco Sharpmaker ...
> Das Beste, was ich bislang an Schärfgerät in der Hand hatte. Dabei ist eine super Bedienungsanleitung incl. DVD womit jeder Grobmotoriker seine Messer absolut scharf bekommt#6


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, der Sharpmaker funktioniert mit den standardmäßig gelieferten Steinen (grau und weiß) sehr, sehr, sehr gut zum scharf halten einer im richtigen Winkel geschliffenen Klinge. 
Die Unterarmhaare fliegen wirklich, auch ohne viel Druck ausüben zu müssen.

Ich habe mit dem Spyderco sogar ein Lachsmesser (Klinge 30cm + und super labberig) wieder auf Rasierschärfe bekommen.

Wichtig ist aber, dass man vorher einen guten Grundschliff im richtigen Winkel auf der Klinge hat. Der Spyderco kann die Winkel 20 und 15 Grad schärfen. Bis auf das Lachsmesser habe ich aber kein Messer, dass einen Winkel von 15 Grad benötigt. Bei den meisten Gebrauchsmessern reichen die 20 Grad vollkommen aus.
Den Grunschliff verpasse ich meinen Messern mit dem LANSKY System (so alle Jahre mal wieder). Für die höllisch scharfe Schneide dazwischen nehm ich den Spyderco.
Das LANSKY erreicht zwar schon eine sehr gute Schärfe, kommt an die des SPYDERCO aber bei weitem nicht dran. 

Auch Wellenschliff geht mit dem Spyderco sehr gut. Nach der Anleitung sind diese ja nur auf der welligen Seite zu schleifen. Das reicht eigentlich schon aus, schleift man sie aber wie jedes andere Messer auf beiden Seiten, dann weiß man erst einmal, wie scharf so ein Wellenschliffmesser sein kann...|rolleyes

Mit Sicherheit erreicht mann mit Wassersteinen mindestens genau so gute Ergebnisse, und wenn man es richtig kann, auch bessere Ergebnisse, das Problem hier ist aber das Einhalten des richtigen Schleifwinkels. Und um das zu können, braucht es viel Zeit und Erfahrung.
Preislich gesehen ist es auch nicht günstiger, auf Wassersteinen zu schleifen, denn wenn ich 3 oder mehr Steine mit Unterlage und Abrichtstein für die Wassersteine in Gebrauch habe, dann bin ich auch schnell mal bei 200 EUR + angekommen. Und wie schon gesagt, es braucht Zeit und Erfahrung....

Mein Tip:
Für gute Gebrauchsschärfe - Lansky (3 Steine) für den Grundschliff und den Spyderco Sharpmaker für die sehr, sehr gute Schärfe. Wer mehr will, nimmt noch die ultrafeinen Steinen des Sharmakers und anschließend einen Lederriemen zum finalen Abzug. Für Nicht-Messer-Fetischisten wohl eine brauchbare und einfache Lösung. #6


----------



## Frieder (19. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*



> Zitat von *knutemann*
> 
> 
> _Das Teil habe ich seit 8 Tagen auch für ca. 40€ incl. Versand und Zoll über 1,2,3 Amiland. Die 80€ in good old Germany waren mir nenn bischen zu happig Spyderco Sharpmaker ...
> ...


@*knutemann, @**FisherMan66*

genau so ein Ding habe ich auch schon lange gesucht.
Die Teile, die man hier bei uns zu kaufen bekommt, sind mir auch zu teuer.
Aber, wenn man sein gutes Messer lange behalten möchte, muß man auch investieren.

Vor jeder Norgereise habe ich mein F-Messer zu einem befreundeten Metzger gegeben, der es immer abgezogen hat, damit ich dann meine Fische auch anständig filetieren konnte.

Ich würde mich über den Link Euerer Bezugsquelle riesig freuen. Oder schickt mir diesen per PN

Vorab meinen besten Dank


----------



## knutemann (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Dann hier mal für alle:
Bei 3,2,1... oben in die Suchoption Spyderco Sharpmaker eingeben und in der linken Navigationsleiste den Button auf Suche Weltweit anklicken und dann Suche. Dann sollte das Gewünschte erscheinen#6
Ich hab mal eben dort geluschert. Du brauchst überhaupt nicht die Suchoption auf Weltweit zu setzen, es werden dir auch gleich die Angebote aus dem Ausland mit angezeigt.


----------



## gründler (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Wir haben die guten Filetmesser vom Schlachter gekauft,gelber griff bekannte firma aus der Schweiz,da kommt kein Angelfiletmesser mit,auch wenn es da gute gibt das vom Schlachter bleibt das beste.Auf unserer Tour wollen immer alle unser Messer haben zum filet schnippeln,obwohl sie gute haben,das ist nicht Scharf das ist Sauscharf
lg

Zum Schleifen da haben wir nen  Bandschleifer Nassschleifer und Magnesium Diamant Abziehstein.


----------



## FisherMan66 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

*@ frieder*

Ich habe mein Sharpmaker bei nem Dealer vor Ort bezogen. US-Import war mir zu umständlich und im Gegensatz zu den Deutschen Anbietern hat der Händler vor Ort keine Versandkosten erhoben. 
Jedes halbwegs gute Waffengeschäft sollte so etwas haben.

*Schleifen von Messern durch Fleischer Köche*

Ohne hier jetzt jemandem zu nahe zu treten muß ich für mich feststellen:

Willst Du Dir Dein Messer versauen, dann gib es einem Fleischer oder einem Koch zum Schärfen.

Klar, die Messer sind dann höllisch scharf, aber leider auch um jeden Preis. Da wird dann mit Bandschleifern und anderen Schleifmaschinen so lange traktiert, bis der gewünschte Erfolg da, und die Klinge um mindestens 10% weniger geworden ist. Viele lassen die Maschinen auch so schnell laufen, dass die Klingen anfangen zu glühen.

Wer damit klar kommt, der soll es weiterhin so machen - es sind ja nicht meine Messer.
Ich jedenfalls gebe da nie wieder ein Messer zum Schleifen in Auftrag.

*Best wishes and Merry Christmas @all*


----------



## jobo61 (27. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Hi, suche dir ein Geschäft für Fleischerbedarf dort kann man seine stumpfen Kröten wieder schärfen lassen,diese schneiden dann wieder wie neu. Frage aber wie die Messer geschliffen werden, immer Naß schleifen lassen.  Tipp von einem Fleischer.#6


----------



## ankaro (28. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Deine Messer schickste aber auch nur 3 mal dahin, danach haste keine Messer mehr,
aber das wurde ja auch schon öfter in diesem Thema gesagt.
Es wird bei diesen Leuten meist nicht richtig aufgepasst und sie werden zu heiss oder es wird so viel vom Messer abgetragen dass du deine Messer halt 3mal schärfen lässt und danach neue Messer anschaffen musst.


----------



## Franky (29. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Servus miteinander...
Ich habe jetzt schon einiges an Messern mit dem Diamantset durchgeschliffen - ein paar Messer sogar schon zwei bis dreimal, da sie sehr häufig im Gebrauch sind. Sowohl "normale" Küchenmesser als auch mein Filetiermesser weisen keinerlei "Nebenerscheinungen" auf. Dummerweise hat mein Freundeskreis davon Wind bekommen und präsentiert mir da jetzt immer wieder eine Handvoll stumpfer Messer... #q|bigeyes #c|supergri|supergri


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Hi,
Ich möchte mir ein Lansky Messer-Schleifset zulegen.
Ich habe ganz normale Martini-Filetiermesser.Reicht dort ein 3er Standardset oder sollte es doch ein 5er Deluexe-Set sein,oder gar ein Diamant-Set?|kopfkrat


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ich bin Fleischermeister und Koch und habe in meinem Leben schon einiges an Messern geschliffen. Außerdem habe ich eine Zeitlang als Kopfschlächter gearbeitet und da denke ich schon, genug Ahnung davon zu haben...
Und ich habe auch so einigen Blödsinn darüber gehört und auch in diversen Foren gelesen (auch komische Reime|gr:...)

Wenn ihr es richtig gut haben wollt dann braucht ihr einen langsam drehenden Sandstein, der beim schleifen im Wasserbad steht. Aber nur beim Schleifen!
Ansonsten entsteht beim Schleifen eine Unwucht, das wirkt sich auf das Ergebnis aus.
Auf dem Flohmarkt bekommt an manchmal uralte Hand.-/Naßschleifer. Mit etwas Geschick können die umgebaut werden und mit einer Bohrmaschine betrieben werden, ansonsten muß eben der Angelfreund kurbeln.

Ganz wichtig ist auch der Auflagewinkel der Klinge beim schleifen.
Damit bestimmt man, wofür die Schneide gebraucht wird, entweder schneiden oder spalten/hacken.
Am besten hat man zwei Messer.
Wenn die Klinge scharf ist, entsteht ein sogenannter "Faden".

Dieser muß mit einer Filzscheibe und Polierpaste abgezogen werden. Diese muß auch extrem langsam drehend sein, sonst gibt es wieder ein Hitzeproblem.

Und danach kommt erst der Wetzstahl. Diesen benutzt man auch immer mal wieder zwischendurch.
Auch hier ist es wichtig, das Messer ganz sanft auf den Stahl aufzusetzen und in einem flachen Winkel abzuziehen. 
Wer das Messer "aufknallt" zerstört in diesem Bereich den microskopisch-feinen Schärfefaden.
Außdem wichtig:
- säubern zuerst mit kaltem Wasser (Eiweiße abspülen) danach nur mit handwarmen Wasser, Spüli und einem Baumwolllappen.
- Messer in einem Pappschuber oder Lappen eingerollt lagern. auch wenn das Messer mit einer passenden Scheide geliefert wird, man zieht die Klinge immer wieder (ohne es zu merken) über die Kante.
Und wenn das Messer ständig an andere Sachen knallt, ist das für die Schärfe nicht so gut...
Auch wenn das Messer auf Metall kommt, ist es mit der schärfe vorbei. Kleiner Tipp: achtet mal drauf, was eure Frau damit macht... Meine hat schon den Kuchen auf dem Alu-Backblech damit geschnitten. Weil es so schön scharf war....

Die beste Schneideunterlage ist und bleibt Hartholz. Das nach dem schneiden erst mit kaltem Wasser abspülen, dann mit heißem Wasser und Spüli.
Gute Dienste zum reinigen bietet hier auch eine Drahtbürste. Dann ist das ganze hygienischer wie ein Plastikbrett.
Kauft eure Messer und den Wetzstahl im Fachhandel. Entweder beim Fleischerbedarf oder im Fachgeschäft von WMF. Kostet etwas mehr, ist aber auf die Zeit gerechnet billiger!

Und noch was: benutzt einen Kettenhandschuh (auch Ausbeinhandschuh genannt)! Gibt es auch im Fleischerhandel. Und zwar einen der bis über das Handgelenk geht! Die Schnitte mit scharfen Messern sind tief und es bringt niemanden Spaß, wenn das Messer bis zum Knochen in der Hand steckt. 

Vorteil: solche Wunden bluten nicht so stark, weil die Adern sich sofort zurückziehen und verengen. Ist ein Art "Wundschock"#6

Nachteil: es sind#c meistens "nur" die Nerven und Sehnen betroffen...
Stumpfe Klingen "fetzen" dagegen und das gibt meistens eine richtige Sauerei:v

Und wenn die anderen darüber lachen... Spätestens wenn das menschliche Blut spritzt und man das Innenleben eines Handballens studieren kann, vergeht es ihnen. Ich weiß wovon ich rede...


----------



## tidecutter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ich muss das bei meinen Messern auch unbedingt noch machen. Ich habe das mit dem Lanskyset schon mal gemacht. Ich war mit dem Ergebnis jedoch nicht so recht zufrieden. Es liegt wohl aber eher dran, dass ich das nicht richtig mache. Mir schwebt immer vor, da mal irgendwo zuzusehen, wie das richtig läuft. Kennt jemand in Berlin ne Möglichkeit, wo man mal unter Anleitung das Messer schärfen kann.


----------



## Bobster (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

*@asphaltmonster* 

TOP Beitrag !

Bobster


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@Tidecutter

Welches Lansky-Set verwendest Du?


----------



## tidecutter (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

http://www.extrememesser.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=24_25&products_id=327

Genau das hier als Beispiellink.


----------



## Freelander (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ah,ja

Danke schön.Würden nicht auch 3 Schleifsteine reichen wie sie im Standardpaket angeboten werden?


Ich will mich jetzt mal an das richtige Schärfen rantrauen,weil ich sonst meine Messer immer durch ein billig Schleifmittel gezogen habe und finde das das nicht so optimal für die Klinge ist.
Deswegen möchte ich den Klingen jetzt was gutes tun und stehe vor der Wahl 3Steine oder 5 Steine,vlt.sogar die mit Diamant.


----------



## Franky (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@ Freelander:
Genau das, was Tidecutter verlinkt hat, wäre für Filetiermesser "das richtige", wobei nicht der ganz grobe Stein (schwarz) ausschlag gebend wäre, sondern der ganz feine Keramik (gelb). 
Dazu noch den von Bobster (cooler Beitrag) empfohlene Wetzstahl (oder jeder andere Saphir/Diamantzug von Dick) und die "Fischfabrik" steht. 
Ich habe den Dickoron (oval) von eine Schlachterei empfohlen bekommen:
http://www.dick-messer.de/dick_wetzstahl,rid,201,kl.html


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren mal auf der Jagd & Hund ca 30 cm lange Keramikrundstäbe gekauft. Die werden in eine Trägerplatte gesteckt und der Schärfwinkel ist damit schon vorgegeben. Nun wird nur noch das Messer senkrecht ohne Druck an den Stäben schneidend vorbeigeführt. So lange der Grundschliff stimmt ist das Ergebnis schnell und gut und kann sogar von Anfängern erzielt werden. Wenn dann noch regelmäßig der Wetzstahl zum Einsatz kommt, dann dürften die Messer sehr sehr lange schnitthaltig sein, bis ein neuer Grundschliff erforderlich ist.


----------



## Freelander (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

So Leute bevor ich mir das Lansky Set bestelle.Eine Frage noch was empfehlt Ihr den Arkansas Naturstein oder die Steine aus dem Deluxe Set?|wavey:


----------



## Palerado (7. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

Also ich habe zu Weihnachten das Deluxe Set geschenkt bekommen und ich muss sagen ich bin hellauf begeistert.

Ich habe bisher aber auch nur ein Küchenmesser und mein Angelmesser geschärft. An mein Filetiermesser habe ich mich noch nicht ran getraut.
Die beiden Ergebnisse waren genau so wie ich sie mir vorgestellt habe. Der einzige negative Punkt ist sicherlich die Schleifdauer beim ersten mal. Also 45 Minuten sollte man schon einkalkulieren.
Bei meinem Filetiermesser wird es sicherlich noch mehr bei der langen Klinge.

Daniel


----------



## FisherMan66 (8. Januar 2009)

*AW: Filet Messer schärfen*

@ Palerado

Für die langen Messer setzt du die Halteklammer am besten mehrmals um. Gerade bei den sehr flexiblen Klingen der Filiermesser erzielst Du sonst kein befriedigendes Ergebnis mit dem Lansky.
Wie von mir schon weiter vorne beschrieben, hat das sogar mit einem Lachsmesser geklappt (Klinge 30cm +). Hierzu habe ich allerding 6 mal umgespannt, da dessen Klinge mega-flexibel ist.
Damit Du weißt, wo Du schon warst, setz Dir einfach auf beiden Seiten der Klinge eine kleine MArkierung mit nem Edding, o.ä..

Wie benutzt Du das Lansky? Mit der Tischhalterung, oder freihändig? - Ich erziele die besten Ergebnisse freihändig.

Nach dem Verpassen des Grundschliffs mit dem Lansky (Version mit 3 Steinen) nehme ich dann den SPYDERCO SHARPMAKER. Nach dem Lansky ist die Klinge zwar schon nicht schlecht, aber nicht mit dem Ergebnis des SPYDERCO zu vergleichen. Gerade bei den schwer zu schärfenden, labberigen Filiermessern ist der SPYDERCO eine top Wahl.


----------

